# vamoots new model fit



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

*vamoots new geometry*

Hi,,just wondering if anyone here riding a sz52 vamoots pre 2010 model,Im planning to buy this years model but I was told by my LBS that they have changed the geometry of the current model,Im not sure if the fit be the same,Thanks for your help..:idea:


----------



## temoore (Mar 9, 2004)

*Specs*

I have the geometry for the 2009 and 2010 (changed in 2010) for a 52mm
Old / New
Eff top tube 53.5 / 53
Head Tube 11 / 12
Head angle 73 / 72.5
Seat Angle 74.25 / 73.5
BB drop 7.4 / 7.5
Chain Stay 40.5 / 41


----------

